# aromatic english blends



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

I have recently begun to move away from regular aromatics to preferring english blends with latakia.

I am currently enjoying Samuel Gawith Navy Flake and Seattle pipe clubs Plum Pudding from pipes and cigars.com. Bot of these blends have a slight aromatic quality to them that i am really enjoying. 

Can you please recommend some more blends like this that i might enjoy?


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

marcovgv said:


> I have recently begun to move away from regular aromatics to preferring english blends with latakia.
> 
> I am currently enjoying Samuel Gawith Navy Flake and Seattle pipe clubs Plum Pudding from pipes and cigars.com. Bot of these blends have a slight aromatic quality to them that i am really enjoying.
> 
> Can you please recommend some more blends like this that i might enjoy?


Tobacco barn has a really good one called traditional english that is a slight aromatic....Very good tobacco


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Check out the Pipeworks & Wike offerings. There are some very nice variants available.

Pipeworks & Wilke; Custom Blended Tobaccos


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forums...SG Navy Flake is about the only English/Aro that I smoke and do like it a lot....but I'm no help with similar blends as I primarily smoke English blends only.


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

try plum pudding its my first try at english blends but its really good.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

SG Balkan Flake, similar to Navy Flake but much better IMO


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

C&D #105 Big Ben...very similar to SG Skiff Mixture, except it has tobacco flavor and a little something sweet and aromatic. Truly turned into one of my favorite light English's


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Frog Morton? Or did i make that up?


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Vrbas said:


> Frog Morton? Or did i make that up?


???? I am thoroughly confused......I don't find FG any where near an aro.....So I guess you made it up.:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

SPC Plum Pudding arrived this morning. Good stuff.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Dzrtrat said:


> ???? I am thoroughly confused......I don't find FG any where near an aro.....So I guess you made it up.:biggrin:


Hmmm, i thought i detected a little bit of non-latakia flavoring in it. Could be wrong

Perhaps give JustForHim a try or Perfection (again, dunno if flavoring or not, i just noticed something when smoking it).


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd try Samuel Gawith chocolate flake. I like it alot...my wife loves the room note. Of couse she likes the room note of GL Pease Blackpoint which she says reminds her of a wood fire.

Anyway Chocolate flake is good stuff enjoy!

Maboman


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Dzrtrat said:


> ???? I am thoroughly confused......I don't find FG any where near an aro.....So I guess you made it up.:biggrin:


Well I'm confused too. I thought aromatics smelled like a Glade candle and tasted like cardboard. Now I find out anything with a casing or a topping is an aromatic :ask:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Well I'm confused too. I thought aromatics smelled like a Glade candle and tasted like cardboard. Now I find out anything with a casing or a topping is an aromatic :ask:


I don't agree. For example, I would not call Kendal Creme Flake and aromatic. I wouldn't even call Erinmore an aromatic. McClellands Navy Cavendish is rum-cased and I wouldn't offer that to anyone who's main baccy's are 1Q and BCA. All of those tobaccos are top-noted to some degree.

My definition of aromatic is a cavendish/burley based tobacco who's primary reason for being is to smell nice. Taste is secondary. Many of them taste good but the whole point is to smell good to those around the smoker. They are usually light on flavor - very soft tasting. Aromatics are also very American. I wish I had saved some Dunhill Golden Hours so you could taste just how horribly the English make an aromatic. Bleh!

There's certainly a better definition than mine somewhere out there but IMHO, a simple top note does not an aromatic make.

The flip side is that oriental blends are often described as aromatic.  It's very confusing. I'm confused too - that's why I made up my own definition! :biglaugh:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I don't agree. For example, I would not call Kendal Creme Flake and aromatic. I wouldn't even call Erinmore an aromatic. McClellands Navy Cavendish is rum-cased and I wouldn't offer that to anyone who's main baccy's are 1Q and BCA. All of those tobaccos are top-noted to some degree.
> 
> My definition of aromatic is a cavendish/burley based tobacco who's primary reason for being is to smell nice. Taste is secondary. Many of them taste good but the whole point is to smell good to those around the smoker. They are usually light on flavor - very soft tasting. Aromatics are also very American. I wish I had saved some Dunhill Golden Hours so you could taste just how horribly the English make an aromatic. Bleh!
> 
> ...


I was just being sarcastic. From what I've read I'm a firm believer that almost every blend is either cased or topped.

Blender GLP says: _"...........very few, if any, tobaccos on the market today are NOT cased."_ and _"....................Raw tobacco, frankly, usually doesn't taste very good, and has poor smoking characteristics."_

Maybe this quote best sums up my opinion of what distinguishes an aromatic from other tobaccos: _"Very few smokers have ever experienced tobaccos, especially Virginias and Burleys, that do not have SOME sort of casing applied. It's not the casing that turns smokers of "pure" tobacco off; it's the *flavourings*. When used delicately, they enhance the flavour of the tobacco itself. *When used heavily*, as in most American style aromatic tobaccos, they *can overpower the underlying tobacco flavours*."_

By "flavouring" he is referring to both _*"casing" and "top flavouring"*_


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

The only english blend I smoke is Squadron Leader. From time to time I will mix in a little BCA or 1Q for a sweeter change of pace. Probably sounds strange but it is pretty good.


----------



## MPA (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm not a fan of aromatics and usually smoke English blends. Last weekend I tried some Frog Morton Cellar which is an English aromatic and fell in love with it. It will be included in my next tobacco order.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Ditto on the Chocolate Flake. Great stuff. I'm stoking on some right now.....



maboman said:


> I'd try Samuel Gawith chocolate flake. I like it alot...my wife loves the room note. Of couse she likes the room note of GL Pease Blackpoint which she says reminds her of a wood fire.
> 
> Anyway Chocolate flake is good stuff enjoy!
> 
> Maboman


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

In my opinion, the absolute best English (Scottish) smoke is Dunhill's The Aperitif. This stuff is pure heaven. A little sweet, a little smokey, and full of flavor. Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River is a close 2nd. If you want to really take a walk on the wild side, there is nothing better than Gawaith Hoggert Ennerdale. But be sure you smoke it in a pipe you won't use for anything else, or in a cob pipe, because nothing ghosts like Ennerdale. I haven't had the honor yet, but I have it on good authority that Dunhill 965 is also very good.


----------

